# Polishing Pad Conditioning Brush Alternative?



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been looking at purchasing a brush to clean my polishing pads. The official pad conditioning brushes are around £16 per brush. Im sure there must be another brush out there that's exactly the same but half the price because its not called a pad conditioning brush. Anybody found some??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Msport-Addict said:


> I've been looking at purchasing a brush to clean my polishing pads. The official pad conditioning brushes are around £16 per brush. Im sure there must be another brush out there that's exactly the same but half the price because its not called a pad conditioning brush. Anybody found some??


Old tooth brush, or lolipop stick. Both work for me


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

How about a toth brush

Or how about this one from Polished Bliss
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-utility-brush-cat25.html

Iuse a megs triple duty brush but they dont make them any more but its very similar to the one above


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Tooth brush bud ! Save yourself £16 :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been using the same 35p toothbrush for over a year, so easily 50+ cars, and it just won't die! Does a great job :thumb:


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought about the tooth brush but wanted a bigger head for the larger pads. The one from polished bliss looks like a good alternative. I also looked at the nylon brush in the below set I saw at Halfrauds:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=776667&categoryId=255232&langId=-1


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The brass and steel brushes will tear up the pads very quickly, the nylon one might be ok. 

I say try a toothbrush or even a cloth towel, with the pad spinning.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tooth brush but i use megs tripple duty


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

You can get toothbrushes with larger heads. And with you pad spinning it doesnt take that that much longer.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

sean20 said:


> How about a toth brush
> 
> Or how about this one from Polished Bliss
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-utility-brush-cat25.html
> ...


well it looks a nice brush and will definitely do the job.

But it is a gun cleaning brush, 3 times up targeting the detailing market.

http://www.sportsmanguncentre.co.uk.../TETRA+ProSmith+Double+Ended+Cleaning+Brush+/


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup tooth brush or better still is the denture brush from asda at 50p a pop also good fr detailing work.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone tried a nail brush?


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

I use shoe polishing brush, slightly less stiff hair than nailbrush, does the job and it cost me something like 1 quid.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Strongey said:


> Anyone tried a nail brush?


yep, that's what I use. Perfect!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> yep, that's what I use. Perfect!


Nice one - got a pack of 3 for £1 :thumb:


----------

